# Neon Washers



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

I have blue neon washers on my truck . I want to switch colors because the blue is against the law and i got stopped for them 5 months ago . Is Green against the law? I know each state is diffrent But . Just a question.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Ive never had any problems with green on my car, but im in Florida. 

But if I were you, id say F them, they are not worth a ticket.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

had a cop tell me that the only colors i could have on the front of the car was white or yellow


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

yeh white and yellow are technically the only legal colors

i have been wid red for a year now though, no trouble


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Ive never had any problems with green on my car, but im in Florida.
> 
> But if I were you, id say F them, they are not worth a ticket. *


I had red and i got a ticket as well as my friend got a ticket for green. Damn FL cops need to make up their minds


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you for the posts. i guess white will be the choice. because i looked it up and i need a permit for green . it sucks my truck is green too  Oh well there only 10 bucks.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd go for the black. Ya know the ones that dont glow. I havent gotten in trouble for mine and BOY do they shoot washer fluid well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Can you hit people in the street?

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I can hit cars behind me sometimes.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I'd go for the black. Ya know the ones that dont glow. I havent gotten in trouble for mine and BOY do they shoot washer fluid well. *


 i agree......i have the same ones..........


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm normally not this critical but just because somebody makes something to put on a car doesn't mean you have to put it on your car. All of these things that people put on their cars to be different just end up looking like what everyone else has.

Why don't people save the money they would normally spend on this Pep Boys/Kragen/AutoZone crap and start saving for something for their engine or suspension, etc.

I believe in the "less is more" philosophy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

Werewolfmage said:


> *I have blue neon washers on my truck . I want to switch colors because the blue is against the law and i got stopped for them 5 months ago . Is Green against the law? I know each state is diffrent But . Just a question. *


Man, I was hoping to get my ACR washed... just kidding... what_SHIFT Actually I'm too chicken to run colored lights and choose red horns behind the grill instead.

Back to silence mode,

Barry - enjoy the ride http://www.4d-sport.com/pages/758662/index.htm


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

i thought putting those neon washers on you car was an alternative for putting a rainbow sticker accross your rear bumper. It leads towards homosexual tendencies


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *i thought putting those neon washers on you car was an alternative for putting a rainbow sticker accross your rear bumper. It leads towards homosexual tendencies *



homosexual tendencies? How does Neon washers Do that? Are you a homosexual? Is that how you know?


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

no, i dont have those lights on my car


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *i thought putting those neon washers on you car was an alternative for putting a rainbow sticker accross your rear bumper. It leads towards homosexual tendencies *


lol


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *i thought putting those neon washers on you car was an alternative for putting a rainbow sticker accross your rear bumper. It leads towards homosexual tendencies *


dude thats some funny shit.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...







Lets lookie here what we've got.

Neon washers? Well, it seems that they are not something "general" They seem more "cosmetic"...

Off to Cosmetic Mods/Show you go!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh good, I have to deal with this now  ...

Stop flaming... blah blah blah... the moderator has spoken.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Any extraneous or modified exterior lighting on a car is illegal in california, most cops dont bother pulling people over for washer lights or colored headlight/corner lights, but theres always one asshole in the crowd with time on his hands.

Point in case lastnight I was cruising up and down our local strip, 5 hours not one cop gave me problems. as soon as I make my final round and prepare to head back home I get pulled over for them, fortunately i have mine switched into the dash, and I had flipped them off before he (the cop) even cranked up his lights cause I saw him coming. The worst penalty that you can get for extraneous lighting is a fix it ticket, so by the time he had me pulled over and they were off, i negated his ability to make me fix anything, since they were off. So instead he walked up to my front bumper and gave me a warning about the blue corner lights haha.

I can hardly wait to get my street glow gold series underbody neon. Then the sh!ts REALLY gonna hit the fan.

Seriously though, get any color you want, just make sure you wire them into a kill switch that you can flip on and off at will, the cops cant really give you a fix it ticket when the problem has been fixed before they can even pull you over.

On another note, I know a guy who flipped his washers around so he can squirt cars and pedestrians infront of him, its some funny sh!t to see him blast people infront of him. 90% of the time the guy that gets sprayed busts up laughing too.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

HAHA, I used to do that to in my B12 sentra. I turned the sprayers both to opposite sides and man... I could get some distance on those.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah Mine are on a switch so i can kill them anytime i want. LOL he squirts people and other cars.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i have them washer lights conected with the turning signal lights, not many cops will notice that.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh man that is creative lol!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

mine are still in the package, sitting in some rice shop........


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Cobra eyes!!*

I thought they were called cobra eyes? Any ways I always thought they were so me and my friends call them "Rice Eyes". 


I was trying to turn my washers around but they won't turn. How do you turn them? I was going to squirt pple like that other guy.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

> I was trying to turn my washers around but they won't turn. How do you turn them? I was going to squirt pple like that other guy.


In my old b12 sentra you could just turn them to the side with your hands. But you might need to use pliers or something, but since they are removable, they should turn.
Thats what someone should come out with, "Power turning washers" lol, to squirt innocent pedestrians and other cars that piss you off.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

im gonna turn mine when the summer gets here


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget To Use water.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*C/F hood with no washer holes,*

So I got creative and ran the tubes right under my pass corner light and if any one wants to rev and race they will have a slippery start since it is perfectly pointeded at their front driver tire. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

yeah i did that with my blue washers-hooked them up to the turn signals and was never pulled over yet(knock on wood),I was actually sitting in a parking lot when a cop approached me and said those are illegal-i told him that my front signals were disconnected temporarily so i used the washers as the front turn signal to let other people know where i am turning, i showed him how they work and he was amazed and said to be careful for all the a-hole cops out there, he was pretty cool about it. On the shooting people, just sit in the parking lot of wal-mart and shoot people that walk behind your car with the water going over. aint life fun with the toys we have. peace.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

how do u get it to shoot over ur car........... ??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

stick a needle in the hole and adjust it to point up... it works on mine, but isnt helpful when its rainy and dirty...


----------

